# The UK Ain't Such A Bad Place!!



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Due to comments on the lack of feel-good & happy threads around here of late, let's try and flood the joint with positive spirits & vibes.

Here's a starter for 10....

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...-trapped-cyclist-in-walthamstow-10283901.html

Now I do concur this is not so 'feel good' for the unicyclist, but how wonderful to see folks rushing to help so quickly. More stories like this and I'll start thinking there is hope for mankind after all.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I saw a clip on the news - amazing that everybody ran over to help. Does restore one's faith in humanity.

However, at what point would anybody think it was a good idea to be riding around in traffic on a UNICYCLE!? I hope he is ok but can't help thinking he would have been safer on two wheels.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2015)

British literature, theatre, tv and music! All bloody excellent! At least if you share my taste...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I saw a clip on the news - amazing that everybody ran over to help. Does restore one's faith in humanity.
> 
> However, at what point would anybody think it was a good idea to be riding around in traffic on a UNICYCLE!? * I hope he is ok but can't help thinking he would have been safer on two wheels.*


Oh I dunno about that. They are calling yesterday 'Horror Thursday' coz 2 other female cyclists were killed in 2 other accidents. 

Hmph!!! So much for this being a happy thread........


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

British weather!

Rain, interspersed with spells of sunshine = beautiful, verdant gardens and countryside!


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> More stories like this and I'll start thinking there is hope for mankind after all.


I think there are quite a few stories like this, they just take a bit more digging up because they aren't seen as being as newsworthy as celebrity fluff or doom and gloom. I remember at least two about commuters lifting trains off of trapped people fairly recently. Pretty amazing what we're capable of, isn't it?

I like this one about a Sikh guy who used his turban to bandage a hit and run victim, too: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-to-rescue-boy-hit-by-car-in-New-Zealand.html

Most religion based stories tend to be less than positive so it was nice to see something different and, I think, more realistic to most people's approach to life and religion.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Mulish said:


> I think there are quite a few stories like this, they just take a bit more digging up because they aren't seen as being as newsworthy as celebrity fluff or doom and gloom. I remember at least two about commuters lifting trains off of trapped people fairly recently. Pretty amazing what we're capable of, isn't it?
> 
> I like this one about a Sikh guy who used his turban to bandage a hit and run victim, too: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-to-rescue-boy-hit-by-car-in-New-Zealand.html
> 
> Most religion based stories tend to be less than positive so it was nice to see something different and, I think, more realistic to most people's approach to life and religion.


Ha, just realised that you are talking about the UK being not so bad and the story I quoted was from New Zealand. They are part of the commonwealth, though, so that counts, right?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

JK Rowling.

Case closed.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Mulish said:


> I think there are quite a few stories like this, they just take a bit more digging up because they aren't seen as being as newsworthy as celebrity fluff or doom and gloom. I remember at least two about commuters lifting trains off of trapped people fairly recently. Pretty amazing what we're capable of, isn't it?
> 
> I like this one about a Sikh guy who used his turban to bandage a hit and run victim, too: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-to-rescue-boy-hit-by-car-in-New-Zealand.html
> 
> Most religion based stories tend to be less than positive so it was nice to see something different and, I think, more realistic to most people's approach to life and religion.


Doesn't matter where the good news is - the more the better. If the media made a point of reporting more good stories of human kindness, maybe it would inspire even more folks to do it themselves.

How about this for some well-deserved karma...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...g-turban-to-cradle-head-of-injured-boy-5.html


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

British sense of irony.
No one can match it


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

silvi said:


> British sense of irony.
> No one can match it


On a related note, my daughter has a friend from Malaysia who she has been patiently teaching the art of sarcasm to for the past year. She can speak 7 languages but the banter was leaving her confused. She can sarc like a pro now and my daughter is ever so proud of her 

I love the British sense of humour


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Positive vibe for me today was the most magnificent rainbow that stretched across the sky and over into the fields ....blue sky and sunshine ....heavy rain ...blue sky and sunshine .....all in the space of half an hour leaving the grass brushed in bright green. Perfect.

J


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2015)

Remember this scene? Very British and just so good!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

People power. Putting the *Great* back in Britain.

And in those hills....blah...blah...blah...blah:Singing


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I love Britain.
It may have loads of negatives but negatives mean you appreciate the positives more 
As for the weather, met a friend for a walk this morning, heavy showers were forecasted but we finished our walk round the common and made it to a little cafe just as the heavens opened. Luckily they have huge umbrella thingys so we stayed dry (the dogs did too) while we chomped our way through a full english brekkie. Sadly we had to order extra stuff so we could stay until the rain stopped.
Simple pleasures


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I like it here, we're much better off that many places even if we are clinging onto the NHS by our finger tips. There's beautiful places preserved by the National Trust and English Heritage, transition initiatives to get communities finding different ways to live, the wonderful coastline, the Isles of Scilly and loads of places to discover. I've found friends for life through UK founded groups like the wonderful Open University and Gateway Women. And I live here so that's a massive bonus obv.


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

UK doesn't really do it for me
Too many people
Too loud
Too polluted
Too much corruption
Too many opinions
Too much thought control
Too many rules, regulations, procedures, and beuracracy
Too much tribalism
Too much commercialism
Too much consumerism
Too much tabloidism
Too much trivia
Too many roads
Too many houses
Too many buildings
Too many vested interests
Too much politics
Too much economics
Too much TV
Too many queues
Too much globalization
Too much involvement in the world
Too high global profile


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> let's try and flood the joint with positive spirits & vibes.





chesspiece said:


> UK doesn't really do it for me
> Too many people
> Too loud
> Too polluted
> ...


Methinks you might have missed the brief.


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

Satori said:


> Methinks you might have missed the brief.


well, thats my autistic head and the UK for you


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

chesspiece said:


> well, thats my autistic head and the UK for you


Well, I do believe that's it's every man's and every woman's right and privilege to jump what you believe is a sinking ship.

Although I feel I ought to give you advanced warning the sea is on fire.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Humour can't get it anywhere else.... Diverse landscape, mountains, beaches, moors, forests. On the whole great people...


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Well, I do believe that's it's every man's and every woman's right and privilege to jump what you believe is a sinking ship.
> 
> Although I feel I ought to give you advanced warning the sea is on fire.


Finland would suit me much bettter


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Humour can't get it anywhere else.... Diverse landscape, mountains, beaches, moors, forests. On the whole great people...


And that's exactly why the country is known the world over as GREAT Britain.


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Humour can't get it anywhere else.... Diverse landscape, mountains, beaches, moors, forests. On the whole great people...


i think the diverse landscape claim is pushing it a tad.
There is 'some' variety, but many more countries with more variety
And many countries have forest and beaches and mountains at the same time.
Quality of diversity depends upon the nature and scope of those forests, mountains, and beaches.
For example, in NZ - beaches, large, expansive tropical. UK. Average coastline, managed, developed, beeches not actually that large.
NZ - mountains, Swiss style alpine, glaciers. In fact, NZ has glaciers just a few miles from the beach (literally)!
Uk, fantastic mountains. But less of them, and not as expansive.
NZ - still has huge wild uncharted unmapped forests. It also has rainforests.
Uk - forests have been reduced and managed. So not very deep, and the smalll forests we have pretty much alike.
Then in NZ you also have fjords, rivers, massive lakes, and rolling patchwork fields
Love the moors in the Uk though, they are kind of uniquely British

You could probably make a similar objective list with other countries too.

Just looking at the word "diverse" in its fullest, truest meaning, is all.
I like the countryside in the Uk. I spend most of my time in it,


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

British humour is probably the best too.
Although stand up comedy has got too mainstream, homogenous, and dull the last decade.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I think it is very easy to focus on the negatives.  But actually, we are incredibly blessed in this country and sometimes people need to step back and focus on all the good stuff. Our history is incredible and attracts people from all over the world. No matter how many times I see certain landmarks (especially the 'big' cathedrals - Sailsbury, St Pauls etc) I am always blown away. I have been lucky enough to travel to various places over the world but actually, I've not seen much that rivals what I've seen here!

Then there is the beautiful landscapes, the freedom that we have to go where we please, our healthcare system, our relatively non offensive weather (ok, it's not great, but we have no major extremes the vast majority of the time), etc etc.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

chesspiece said:


> i think the diverse landscape claim is pushing it a tad.
> There is 'some' variety, but many more countries with more variety
> And many countries have forest and beaches and mountains at the same time.
> Quality of diversity depends upon the nature and scope of those forests, mountains, and beaches.
> ...


LOL, this is supposed to be a positive thread!!

Why on earth would you compare the UK to New Zealand? NZ is on the other side of the world for a start, of course it's geography is going to differ! Obviously the UK landscapes are far more managed than NZ. New Zealand has a population of 4.5 million compared to the UK 64 million!


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

labradrk said:


> I think it is very easy to focus on the negatives. But actually, we are incredibly blessed in this country and sometimes people need to step back and focus on all the good stuff. Our history is incredible and attracts people from all over the world. No matter how many times I see certain landmarks (especially the 'big' cathedrals - Sailsbury, St Pauls etc) I am always blown away. I have been lucky enough to travel to various places over the world but actually, I've not seen much that rivals what I've seen here!
> 
> Then there is the beautiful landscapes, the freedom that we have to go where we please, our healthcare system, our relatively non offensive weather (ok, it's not great, but we have no major extremes the vast majority of the time), etc etc.


i love history. my favourite subject at school. british medieval history is fasnating.
I love visiting cathedrals and museums too.

i have a personal rule about holiday adverts.
the more they mention stuff like resorts, activity holidays, theme parks, and buildings, museums, etc, i think the less they have to promote about the actual countryside and scenery, so i dont go there .

i went on a tour boat across loch ness once.
and the guy spent three quarters of his speech telling us about all the buildings around the lake!


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

delca1 said:


> I love Britain.
> As for the weather, met a friend for a walk this morning, heavy showers were forecasted but we finished our walk round the common and made it to a little cafe just as the heavens opened. Luckily they have huge umbrella thingys so we stayed dry (the dogs did too) while we chomped our way through a full english brekkie. Sadly we had to order extra stuff so we could stay until the rain stopped.
> Simple pleasures


This brought back a happy English weather memory...
Years ago I'd promised a friend's daughter we would go to the park and have a picnic the very next day. She was jumping up and down with excitement!
Unfortunately, I didn't check the weather forecast first...
The next day the rain was coming down in _sheets. _
Little one was sobbing uncontrollably when I tried to tell her we'd go another day and the suggestion of a picnic in the house didn't cut it either.
In the end I found the biggest umbrella I could and we took our picnic and a book we went to the park! The sky was slate grey and the rain did not stop pouring _all_ day. We ended up sat under a tree, crouched under our big brolly with the rain drumming down, eating our sandwiches and pop and reading silly stories. There was not a soul in the park apart from one gentleman hurrying past who gave us a very funny look!
Little one_ loved_ it.
One of my happiest memories


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

labradrk said:


> LOL, this is supposed to be a positive thread!!
> 
> Why on earth would you compare the UK to New Zealand? NZ is on the other side of the world for a start, of course it's geography is going to differ! Obviously the UK landscapes are far more managed than NZ. New Zealand has a population of 4.5 million compared to the UK 64 million!


Im confused by your question.
I gave the reason in my post?
Was an objective analysis of the word "diverse countryside"
It something that has perplexed me my whole life.
As people in Britain will often say that Britain has the mos beautiful countryside in the world.
Then I think, 'huh, I have seen photos of Hawaii, Brazil, America, Switzerland, NZ, Africa, India, Norway, etc'???
How can that be? (Objectively speaking)
This isnt the same as saying UK doesnt have some locations that arent beautiful.
But in the same way one would speak of Germany or France, say? But not using the "most beautiful/diverse scenery/landscape in the world" adjectives
I love Dartmoor myself, although I was a bit underwhelmed by the Lake District.
But the Fells in Weardale are stunning, and the most beautiful place in England is Scotland!
Most of the south-midland of England I find a bit samey in a nice pretty attractive one shade of green kind of way
And the beaches are so so.

So population or planetary location are different issues.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I saw a clip on the news - amazing that everybody ran over to help. Does restore one's faith in humanity.
> 
> However, at what point would anybody think it was a good idea to be riding around in traffic on a UNICYCLE!? I hope he is ok but can't help thinking he would have been safer on two wheels.


I don't wish this to sound cynical or facetious, and I wish the guy well, but for some reason I always thought it was clowns who rode unicycles while balancing buckets of water on their heads; certainly I have never seen one on a main road.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chesspiece said:


> i went on a tour boat across loch ness once.
> and the guy spent three quarters of his speech telling us about all the buildings around the lake!


And do you consider this to be a good thing or a bad thing? I am unable to ascertain this from your post.


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

MoggyBaby said:


> And do you consider this to be a good thing or a bad thing? I am unable to ascertain this from your post.


A bad thing


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chesspiece said:


> A bad thing


Yes, I suppose hearing the history of Urquhart Castle and Fort Augustus Abbey would be tedious...... 

Given that Loch Ness doesn't have much in the way of 'attractions' around it, what do you expect him to talk about for an hour???


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

chesspiece said:


> i think the diverse landscape claim is pushing it a tad.
> There is 'some' variety, but many more countries with more variety
> And many countries have forest and beaches and mountains at the same time.
> Quality of diversity depends upon the nature and scope of those forests, mountains, and beaches.
> ...


Mmmhmmm I live in NI so for me the there is great diversity in a tiny bit of a tiny Island.. We aren't talking about other counties we are talking about the UK.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

chesspiece said:


> A bad thing


From now on I'm going to read all of your posts in an Eeyore voice 



MoggyBaby said:


> Yes, I suppose hearing the history of Urquhart Castle and Fort Augustus Abbey would be tedious......
> 
> Given that Loch Ness doesn't have much in the way of 'attractions' around it, what do you expect him to talk about for an hour???


Nessie?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Mulish said:


> From now on I'm going to read all of your posts in an Eeyore voice
> 
> Nessie?


All Scots could wax lyrical on Nessie for many an hour. And, with a bit of Nippy Sweetie lubrication  , the waxing gets more lyrical as time goes on.


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

Mulish said:


> From now on I'm going to read all of your posts in an Eeyore voice
> 
> Nessie?


Thats an odd question - Id expect him to talk about the lake and the nature???
And Nessie?
I thought that was obvious?
Not all the hotels etc around and about?

And if i was at those castles, why on earth wouldnt i want to hear about the history of those castles??
Especially as I already said I love castles and history!

And ho the hell is eyeore? I dont geddit


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

chesspiece said:


> And ho the hell is eyeore? I dont geddit


https://eatsleepreadlove.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/www-pinterest-com.jpg?w=634


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

chesspiece said:


> And ho the hell is eyeore? I dont geddit


http://www.theguardian.com/books/booksblog/2011/may/09/eeyore-literature-archetypal-outsider


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> All Scots could wax lyrical on Nessie for many an hour. And, with a bit of Nippy Sweetie lubrication  , the waxing gets more lyrical as time goes on.


_*I like the idea of a Loch Ness Monster and I don't really care what science might have concluded. Science is simply the bully boy of know-alls and yet its tools are still provisional.
From my own personal viewpoint Nessie IS out there. I've seen the film 'Water Horse' (Legend Of The Deep) too and the movie itself has nothing to do with my past or present influences.*_

_*In fact one year I was convinced I had seen him or her on holiday.
Although try as I might to convince others of my sighting they all thought I needed some form of psychiatric help.*_

_*But this is the point I was driving at; why shouldn't Nessie have a holiday? After all he or she deserves a break just like the rest of us.*_


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

Having now read about eyeyore
I still dont geddit

It says he sits at home and waits for people or adventures to come to him
And the other people that live in the woods knock on wacko others doors and then go outdoors and have adventures

Whereas, I don't knock on anyone's door, go outside and have adventures

Is there a bit in the story comparing different sceneries between countries


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Interested in your country comparison @chesspiece, where do you think this is? UK or abroad?


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

chesspiece said:


> Having now read about eyeyore
> I still dont geddit
> 
> It says he sits at home and waits for people or adventures to come to him
> ...


It's all in the delivery of his lines, my dear Chesspiece. Eeyore has a gloomy, slow way of speaking and is unerringly pessimistic in all situations. If he had fingers and wifi (and wasn't a made up toy donkey), I could well imagine him making posts that were similar in tone to yours. That was my point.

I'm not incredibly familiar with all of the Winnie the Pooh stories but, as far as I'm aware, there was never one that focused on comparison of different countries and their scenic diversity. Mostly they stuck to The Hundred Acre Wood.


----------



## TheUnitedKingdom (May 30, 2015)

chesspiece said:


> i think the diverse landscape claim is pushing it a tad.
> There is 'some' variety, but many more countries with more variety
> And many countries have forest and beaches and mountains at the same time.
> Quality of diversity depends upon the nature and scope of those forests, mountains, and beaches.
> ...


I am deeply offended to my very core. That New Zealand chap is alright, bit smelly sometimes. I've got beaches, 11,072.76 miles if you don't mind. I'm told by Luxembourg that this is rather well hung. And as for 'developed', I have over 1,000 islands and only 130 have people living on them. So go and knob off to New Zealand, you strange, lovelable ass or I'll send my mate Cameron round, alright?

And it's The United Kingdom to you, not Uk.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

TheUnitedKingdom said:


> I am deeply offended to my very core. That New Zealand chap is alright, bit smelly sometimes. I've got beaches, 11,072.76 miles if you don't mind. I'm told by Luxembourg that this is rather well hung. And as for 'developed', I have over 1,000 islands and only 130 have people living on them. So go and knob off to New Zealand, you strange, lovelable ass or I'll send my mate Cameron round, alright?
> 
> And it's The United Kingdom to you, not Uk.


Hello United Kingdom, it's nice to see you've finally got yourself an account on the hippest forum on the internet.

I am a little alarmed to hear you refer to Cameron as your 'mate' though. Don't his plans to frack you whenever and wherever (so probably not near his house) he wants make you feel a little violated? Or are you into that sort of thing? Just curious, really...


----------



## TheUnitedKingdom (May 30, 2015)

Good afternoon Mullish, I hope you're enjoying my weather. Well I have heard from my big brother, USA or Little Britain as I often call him...

excuse me, I made myself laugh somewhere near Brighton.

... that fracking can be a little entertaining in the nether regions. However, as well as the ice age plan, I am planning giant sink holes under 10 Downing Street. I've been on training in Siberia. I got back and found the giant ass that is Cameron in charge (so he thinks). Leave this place for five minutes and look what happens.


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

Mulish said:


> It's all in the delivery of his lines, my dear Chesspiece. Eeyore has a gloomy, slow way of speaking and is unerringly pessimistic in all situations. If he had fingers and wifi (and wasn't a made up toy donkey), I could well imagine him making posts that were similar in tone to yours. That was my point.
> 
> I'm not incredibly familiar with all of the Winnie the Pooh stories but, as far as I'm aware, there was never one that focused on comparison of different countries and their scenic diversity. Mostly they stuck to The Hundred Acre Wood.


I'm in a good mood
I havent said anything pessimistic
Can't see the similarity


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

TheUnitedKingdom said:


> Good afternoon Mullish, I hope you're enjoying my weather. Well I have heard from my big brother, USA or Little Britain as I often call him...
> 
> excuse me, I made myself laugh somewhere near Brighton.
> 
> ... that fracking can be a little entertaining in the nether regions. However, as well as the ice age plan, I am planning giant sink holes under 10 Downing Street. I've been on training in Siberia. I got back and found the giant ass that is Cameron in charge (so he thinks). Leave this place for five minutes and look what happens.


Thank you for taking the time to reply. I realise you must be very busy stopping us all from falling into the sea. I'm glad to hear you've got a plan for dealing with Spud Head (as my children refer to Cameron) but might I advise caution when posting plans about destroying parliament on the internet - after all look what happened to poor old Guy Fawkes. I'd hate to see you hung, drawn and quartered, although I suppose the latter would at least give the Independent Scots what they want.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

chesspiece said:


> I'm in a good mood
> I havent said anything pessimistic
> Can't see the similarity


That's exactly what Eeyore would say


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

TheUnitedKingdom said:


> I am deeply offended to my very core. That New Zealand chap is alright, bit smelly sometimes. I've got beaches, 11,072.76 miles if you don't mind. I'm told by Luxembourg that this is rather well hung. And as for 'developed', I have over 1,000 islands and only 130 have people living on them. So go and knob off to New Zealand, you strange, lovelable ass or I'll send my mate Cameron round, alright?
> 
> And it's The United Kingdom to you, not Uk.


Uh-oh
By Jingo alert

(And what New Zealand chap?)


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

Mulish said:


> That's exactly what Eeyore would say


There's irony for you


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> Interested in your country comparison @chesspiece, where do you think this is? UK or abroad?


let me see......as beaches go, its an average looking one. nothing special. see looks mildly Mediterranean blue, sand looks kind of north european

so id say its either one of the prettier above average beaches in Britain, or french maybe?

or one of the below average beaches of somewhere like new zealand or spain?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

matsypatsy said:


> Th' UK is braw steid if ye cut aff that boggin' lump sooth o' hadrians ****.


"That boggin' lump sooth o' hadrians ****' also has a hell of a lot to offer in the way of history, culture and stunning views. The Lake District is beautiful, The Peak District is stunning, castles & stately homes till you lose count, London is exciting & buzzing and the South West coast line is breath-taking.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

chesspiece said:


> let me see......as beaches go, its an average looking one. nothing special. see looks mildly Mediterranean blue, sand looks kind of north european
> 
> so id say its either one of the prettier above average beaches in Britain, or french maybe?
> 
> or one of the below average beaches of somewhere like new zealand or spain?


Bless you, you don't travel much do you?


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> Bless you, you don't travel much do you?





MollySmith said:


> Bless you, you don't travel much do you?


So there was me thinking you were posing a proper question?
Disappointing

And thus no relevance to my observation


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

This story is, for me, what makes Britain great. I've been listening to it unfold over the last couple of weeks on Radio Sheffield, and I'm not ashamed to say tears were rolling down my face when I listened to Winnie at her party on Thursday https://www.facebook.com/bbcsheffield?fref=ts or for those who don't like facebook http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/15/winnie-blagden-birthday_n_7286666.html


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

Spellweaver said:


> This story is, for me, what makes Britain great. I've been listening to it unfold over the last couple of weeks on Radio Sheffield, and I'm not ashamed to say tears were rolling down my face when I listened to Winnie at her party on Thursday https://www.facebook.com/bbcsheffield?fref=ts or for those who don't like facebook http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/15/winnie-blagden-birthday_n_7286666.html


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Chesspiece, you seem to have quoted my post but not written anything about it ...?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> Chesspiece, you seem to have quoted my post but not written anything about it ...?


Did you send a card? We did and I saw the coverage and it had me in tears too. It gave me some hope for when I get old.


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

Spellweaver said:


> Chesspiece, you seem to have quoted my post but not written anything about it ...?


Sorry. Weird

I wrote "I heard about that. Fantastic"

Its this new forum, never works quite right for me


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> Did you send a card? We did and I saw the coverage and it had me in tears too. It gave me some hope for when I get old.


Yeah, we did - wonder if she's managed to read any of them yet?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

chesspiece said:


> So there was me thinking you were posing a proper question?
> Disappointing
> 
> And thus no relevance to my observation


Rather like how New Zealand has no relevance to a thread on the UK. It's the Isles of Scilly btw, which if you had been there you'd know it's rather unique (and therefore incomparable).


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> Yeah, we did - wonder if she's managed to read any of them yet?


I hope that she has found new friends, I put a little letter inside about us and why it touched me and a photo of me and Molly. It's lovely to share her day but it's the days after. Anyway, I digress!


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

silvi said:


> British sense of irony.
> No one can match it


Oh yes! And no one does sarcasm quite like the British can either


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> Rather like how New Zealand has no relevance to a thread on the UK. It's the Isles of Scilly btw, which if you had been there you'd know it's rather unique (and therefore incomparable).


Then you havent read my posts correctly
As I never said NZ "has relevance to the UK". That wasnt the topic I posted about.
I also explained my meaning a second time when someone else already said what you just didnt a few pages back.
And I have been to Scottish Islands, but not Scilly.
And have traveled.
You will also find that I said in an earlier post that the most beautiful places in England are Scotland!
And when I answered your question, I wrote it looks like one of the prettier above average beaches for England, the sea has a 'mild' Mediterranean blue, and the sand a northern Europe look. And the answer is a prettier beach in northern Europe!
Thus, my answer to your picture puzzle was pretty close, and has actually supported my posts in regards to the objective observation of describing places in the UK in terms such as "most diverse", "most beautiful in the world", or even "incomparable", "unique", "diverse".
For example, I have been to islands in Denmark, Scotland, and New Zealand, the former 2 are lovely (including the beaches)
But then you walk across an island in New Zealand, with its beach, and then you go "wow, mind blowing, out of this world".
There is a reason why they filmed Lord of the Rings in NZ. Rainforests just down the road from glaciers, large tropical beaches, massive wild uncharted forests, active volcanoes, an island off shore which is one whole active volcano, rolling plains, huge mountain ranges, massive lakes, fjords, caves, elements, formations, trees and fauna and birds that dont live in any other country. But not just NZ. Then you have the wonders in India, America, Norway, Switzerland, Africa, Hawaii.
Looking at the evidence, the terms "incomparable and unique", "the most beautiful", "diverse" apply to these places, whereas the terms lovely and pretty and beautiful are more correct for the Isles of Scilly, for example. And the UK, in general. In that sense and those terms, the UK is kind of the same as France, Germany, Holland, Denmark, Belguim, Ireland.....all have their attractive spots, but also a lot of averageness/homogeneity in between


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

Meezey said:


> View attachment 232851
> View attachment 232852
> View attachment 232853
> View attachment 232854
> View attachment 232855


Those are lovely photos of some beautiful locations, some nice shapes, outlines, colours
I would go there tomorrow, like a shot.
However, if I had a scanner, I could add some similar pictures in New Zealand, with alike aesthetic characteristics, but far more pronounced, vivid, deep and expansive.
Which would put into perspective terms such as "diverse", "unique", "incomparable", "most beautiful in the world".

Just observing and conversing.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

chesspiece said:


> Then you havent read my posts correctly
> As I never said NZ "has relevance to the UK". That wasnt the topic I posted about.
> I also explained my meaning a second time when someone else already said what you just didnt a few pages back.
> And I have been to Scottish Islands, but not Scilly.
> ...


Yawn!! give it a rest already. You are making this thread incredibly boring. Who were you on the 'old' forum by the way?

All of the above, particularly what quantifies as 'beautiful', is entirely subjective.


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

I just won


labradrk said:


> Yawn!! give it a rest already. You are making this thread incredibly boring. Who were you on the 'old' forum by the way?
> 
> All of the above, particularly what quantifies as 'beautiful', is entirely subjective.


First line, Impolite. And a bit trite.

Second line, of course it is! But that's a whole different matter to the one I have been talking about.

Also, if what I am discussing bores you, my best advice would be not to send me posts about it.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

A few Great things about Britain:

Sunday lunch with Yorkshires
A proper cup of tea
Cream teas (Devon or Cornish though?)
Cricket in the village
Thatched cottages
Allotments
Village fetes and flower shows
Carol singers
Pooh sticks
Alice in Wonderland
jousting and other historic re-enactments
healthcare for all
animal charities
Wimbledon. leading on to :
Strawberries and cream
Pimms
Agatha Christie
Conan Doyle
Dickens
Shakespeare
Constable
Maypole dancing (completely mystified a French friend!)
We don't have rabies!
Canals and narrowboats

No one thing makes Britain Great, but taken together it's a pretty good place to live.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2015)

chesspiece said:


> I just won.


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

ouesi said:


>


I agree, there was no contest


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2015)

chesspiece said:


> I agree, there was no contest


Hrm....
Then why did you say:


chesspiece said:


> I just won


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Hrm....
> Then why did you say:


I thought you had just made that up

Ive just gone back, have no idea where those words come from. they arent what i posted, they are above Labbrdrks post?

ive had a few problems weird glitches on my replies tonight. one earlier to spellweaver didnt even appear


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't know if this has been said already but I like the Welsh language. So different to English and it always sounds sing-songy even when they not saying anything nice!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

labradrk said:


> Yawn!! give it a rest already. You are making this thread incredibly boring. *Who were you on the 'old' forum by the way*?
> 
> All of the above, particularly what quantifies as 'beautiful', is entirely subjective.


T&T, Canology, then Snowdog.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

It must be great place or so many wouldnt want to come and live here......or is that down to the EU and our benefits system which must be the gossip across half the world by now


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> Don't know if this has been said already but I like the Welsh language. So different to English and it always sounds sing-songy even when they not saying anything nice!


yes, its different.....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> T&T, Canology, then Snowdog.


Blimey, why so many identities!? Anyways probably best not to bait young Ringpiece, I dont think they are 'getting' alot of what is being said. In which case it will be like talking to a brick wall.:Banghead

I think the opening ceremony of the Olympics was a good example of the UK at its finest. Totally quirky, barmy, nuts but with a sense of history....then more eccentricity! Colouring outside the lines is what we do best after all!
Also we may not have as much scenery as other countries but you have to take into consideration our teeny size. We have sooooo much diversity of landscapes and history going on in our tiny island. Not to mention how important our contribution to the arts have been (and still are) around the world. We once ruled an empire spanning the globe and are still a major power.
One of my favourite memories is watching Shakespeare at the Minack Theatre in Cornwall (an open air theatre built onto the cliff). Such an amazing experience to be enjoying The Tempest with a backdrop of clear turquoise sea and surrounded by fields of clover.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> I think the opening ceremony of the Olympics was a good example of the UK at its finest. Totally quirky, barmy, nuts but with a sense of history....then more eccentricity!


Totally agree, it was genius, made me feel very proud of being British... In the run up to it the media was all doom and gloom about how we would never be able to top the China opening ceremony but in my opinion we blew them out of the water


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

oliviarussian said:


> Totally agree, it was genius, made me feel very proud of being British... In the run up to it the media was all doom and gloom about how we would never be able to top the China opening ceremony but in my opinion we blew them out of the water


I never saw either myself

Didnt realise the ceremony was such an important event now?
As a kid, I just remember parade of the athletes, then just the sport


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

chesspiece said:


> I never saw either myself
> 
> Didnt realise the ceremony was such an important event now?
> As a kid, I just remember parade of the athletes, then just the sport


OMG do you have to throw a wet blanket over everyone's post? Can't you just let this thread be the uplifting thread it was meant to be?

I'm popping in here trying to learn more about the UK, and you're bumming me out!


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

ouesi said:


> OMG do you have to throw a wet blanket over everyone's post? Can't you just let this thread be the uplifting thread it was meant to be?
> 
> I'm popping in here trying to learn more about the UK, and you're bumming me out!


Eh?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

According to ancestry.com, part of our family heritage is apparently from Worcestershire (is that pronounced like the sauce?), I’ve always had a very romanticized notion of the banks of the river Avon, anyone care to share some scenery or information from that area? I’d love to see it.


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

ouesi said:


> According to ancestry.com, part of our family heritage is apparently from Worcestershire (is that pronounced like the sauce?), I've always had a very romanticized notion of the banks of the river Avon, anyone care to share some scenery or information from that area? I'd love to see it.


you say 'shir'


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@catz4m8z The Minack is wonderful isn't it? I love the grit of Rowena Cade, an amazing woman and we've seen a few performances there. Pre-Molly we'd just go to anything but I was so lucky to see a performance of The Rover written in 1677 by Aphra Behn - who was a tremendous pioneer for women's literature (and another reason why the UK is awesome). I was studying it for my OU degree (the OU another reason why the UK is great) and it was amazing. Here's a link to the site for anyone who wants to read more http://www.minack.com

Other stuff I think is amazing about the UK
Our eccentrics, we have so many. The Yorke family of Erdigg in North Wales who named all the men Philip or Simon (a landlord in a local pub here named his daughters Agnes or Helen). Charles Wade who filled his house with so much stuff at Snowshill, he had to live in the garden bothy, naked cyclists of Cambridge.. loads of them.

Pioneers, Dorothy Bohm who found a safe place in the UK during WW2 and is one of the greatest social photographer who cites the UK as saving her often in her memories; Diana Athill, Isambard Kingdom Brunel, Aphra Behn (again!), the suffragette movement, William Blake and the romantic era, Charles Dickens and in more modern times, Roy Cahn for his work in heart surgery, Louise Brown and the work of Edwards and Wood in IVF for giving women like me a chance, late Mo Mowland, those who keep us safe in the emergency services and hospitals, teachers… we have lots of heroes and heroines.

The pub. You have to love a good boozer. In Cambridge we have the Blue which has served over 4,000 real ales in 4 years, the wonderful beer festival on the banks of the river Cam.

Memories. When I grew up my dad worked on the railway so we were lucky to travel all over this country. I have so many wonderful places. I've mentioned the Isles of Scilly but I have happy memories of Bath in the middle of winter looking at the lovely buildings, finding comfort during a time of grief at the Festival of Nine Lessons and Carols at Truro cathedral in Cornwall (and the sheer scale of the same festival at wonderful Kings College). Taking Molly to the Polmeor cafe on the Lizard in Cornwall, standing on Cape Cornwall filming 7ft waves in the middle of January, running the Great North run many, many years ago and seeing my family by Souter lighthouse and knowing I was properly home, doing the Island to Island walk between the Isles of Scilly at low tide.

Finally a shout out for where I live cos despite not being a city girl, Cambridge is a pretty good place to be. We have this lovely project, a photo a day of our city and it's a good reminder of how lucky we are to be here. What's nice is that it's not too 'gown' but includes photos of the town side too. Here's a link to the photos:
http://acambridgediary.co.uk

That's why the UK ain't such a bad place, it's often about carving out memories and experiences. I've had epic times travelling for work in past jobs, seen wonderful beaches in the Carribean but I can recall standing on St Martin's in the Isles of Scilly and seeing the white beaches and thinking how amazing it was to have something so wonderful here. It doesn't detract from what I saw abroad but creates a new memory and experience.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ouesi said:


> According to ancestry.com, part of our family heritage is apparently from Worcestershire (is that pronounced like the sauce?), I've always had a very romanticized notion of the banks of the river Avon, anyone care to share some scenery or information from that area? I'd love to see it.


Oooh I hope you can play this - I could add this to 'eccentrics', it's a programme that was aired recently on the BBC, all two hours of it, about the Avon Canal. The birds made Molly sit in front of the telly but hopefully will give you an idea of the countryside in the area.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05t7kc1


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> (a landlord in a local pub here named his daughters Agnes or Helen).
> .


Is there a story related to this?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> Oooh I hope you can play this - I could add this to 'eccentrics', it's a programme that was aired recently on the BBC, all two hours of it, about the Avon Canal. The birds made Molly sit in front of the telly but hopefully will give you an idea of the countryside in the area.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05t7kc1


No it won't play for me  I do get the lovely picture in the opening shot, but that's all...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ouesi said:


> No it won't play for me  I do get the lovely picture in the opening shot, but that's all...


Oh bums


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> OMG do you have to throw a wet blanket over everyone's post? Can't you just let this thread be the uplifting thread it was meant to be?
> 
> I'm popping in here trying to learn more about the UK, and you're bumming me out!









(All of this reading about enterprising and inspirational Brits has given me the push to try embedding a file for the very first time. Will it work? Dun dun dun...)


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

Hi Mollysmith

Can you tell us the story behind the Welsh pub landlord naming his daughter Agnes & Helen?
Sounds like it could be interesting, especially as my niece is called Agnes.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

chesspiece said:


> Hi Mollysmith
> 
> Can you tell us the story behind the Welsh pub landlord naming his daughter Agnes & Helen?
> Sounds like it could be interesting, especially as my niece is called Agnes.


Another time.


----------



## patsymatsy (Apr 13, 2015)

matsypatsy said:


> Bit tis crakin' tae see someone telling th' truth aboot th' uk. You'd be fàilte up 'ere Chesspiece whin we finally rid ourselves o' th' rest o' ye.


Why has someone opened an account, with a very similar username you to me, same profile picture, signature etc?

Trying to make it look like I am stirring up things?


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> Another time.


Thats not very nice. I was genuinely interested, and I did ask politely


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

Um... I’m now sitting here giggling slightly uncomfortably at the ridiculous irony of this poor thread.
It was meant to be an uplifting thread!!!!!!!! Can we not just be positive and happy on this thread! Good gravy people! Happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy thoughts!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Um... I'm now sitting here giggling slightly uncomfortably at the ridiculous irony of this poor thread.
> It was meant to be an uplifting thread!!!!!!!! Can we not just be positive and happy on this thread! Good gravy people! Happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy thoughts!


Ouesi, I am admitted defeat  I've done my best.


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Um... I'm now sitting here giggling slightly uncomfortably at the ridiculous irony of this poor thread.
> It was meant to be an uplifting thread!!!!!!!! Can we not just be positive and happy on this thread! Good gravy people! Happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy thoughts!


i was just thought the same when i was rebuffed unkindly just for being fascinated by molly's post


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> Ouesi, I am admitted defeat  I've done my best.


If I didn't really want to know more about Avon and Worcestershire, I'd say bring on the goats...


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

ouesi said:


> If I didn't really want to know more about Avon and Worcestershire, I'd say bring on the goats...


Not going there on this thread...... 

What I will say about the UK is that to me it feels like home and where I belong.
I've lived in several different places in Europe and loved the scenery, the architecture and the people too.

But there is something about the UK that I can't quite put my finger on - I've already mentioned the irony, but there is more than that. It is like we are all (mainly) pleased to be here, but most of us either don't know why, or don't like shouting about it


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

I smell something trollyish on some posts. But then England has been invaded so many times, romans, vikings, anglos and managed still survive and thrive. I´m sure this thread will survive a few trolls too.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay, so this is where I bare a little more of my soul.

If I didn't have the obligations I have at present then I'd have been on a boat back to blighty and walked upon England's mountains green and wandered her pleasant pastures until my feet were sore and blistered long ago.

It's only when you've been away from your homeland for a considerable period of time that you realise just how great Britain really is.

However,

I will not cease from Mental Fight,
Nor shall my Sword sleep in my hand:
Till (I have once again) built Jerusalem,
In England's green & pleasant Land.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Uplfting threads about the UK - why has no one mentioned Doreen yet? Surely the most uplifting story ever to come out of h these islands? And one of our best kept secrets....


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

Jonescat said:


> Uplfting threads about the UK - why has no one mentioned Doreen yet? Surely the most uplifting story ever to come out of h these islands? And one of our best kept secrets....


 Doreen??? Secret? :Jawdrop


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

@MrsZee - shh - don't tell anyone!

htttp://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/this-britain/doreen-the-bra-that-conquered-the-world-6144955.html


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Drop the "UK" bit please, Scotland, NI and Wales would all rather be split away, if truth be told

I was maybe born in Britain but i consider myself ENGLISH for that is surely what I am, for King and Country


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

No back problems with Doreen! Thank you Triumph, didn´t know it was British :Wideyed


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

chesspiece said:


> Thats not very nice. I was genuinely interested, and I did ask politely


I was off out with Molly to scent work and off to see my poorly mum in hospital.

The family owned a pub called The Brook in Cambridge (no link to Wales, two separate stories). All the men had different names and but the daughters were called Agnes or Helen, I can't recall the name of the family now. Here's a link to the Yorke family of Wales that I mentioned too. In my family we have lots of Fredericks going back generations.
http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/erddig/history/view-page/item423544/


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

ouesi said:


> According to ancestry.com, part of our family heritage is apparently from Worcestershire (is that pronounced like the sauce?), I've always had a very romanticized notion of the banks of the river Avon, anyone care to share some scenery or information from that area? I'd love to see it.


It's pronounced - Wusstersher.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, so much for a positive thread, someone keeps trying to put a downer on it. Very sad. So, back to topic...
I love living here, if I didn't I would have moved abroad.



chesspiece said:


> UK doesn't really do it for me
> Too many people
> Too loud
> Too polluted
> ...


Too much negativity can ruin your life.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes! Back on topic.

I am worried that I might be an eccentric! I am extremely lucky to live in a beautiful if crumbly gate lodge surrounded by the dead in a wonderful cemetery and the biodiversity of wildlife. I do not think there is anywhere else in the world I would rather live and I have travelled an awful lot in my life and lived in several countries.

I like the social diversity of the UK and our history. I find it incredible that my town has a castle that dates from 1140 and I can walk along medieval ditches into town or an old railway track if I chose. I take Wilf everywhere on our holidays and it’s so exciting selecting where we’ll go each year as there are so many places we can go. This year we are on a road trip to Scotland stopping through Northumbria but last year we through the Fens and onto Suffolk. Both are so different and for a small island we have lots to offer if you go out and explore it. I don’t think I could ever get bored here.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweety said:


> It's pronounced - Wusstersher.


And I'm told that Bicester is pronounced 'Bista'

Yet Leicester isn't pronounced 'Lista'


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

delca1 said:


> Well, so much for a positive thread, someone keeps trying to put a downer on it. Very sad. So, back to topic...
> I love living here, if I didn't I would have moved abroad.
> 
> Too much negativity can ruin your life.


You are behind here.
That point had already been made few pages back and shown to be erroneous already.
It's only a presumption that my post was related to feelings you imagine


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> And I'm told that Bicester is pronounced 'Bista'
> 
> Yet Leicester isn't pronounced 'Lista'


Being a posh bint, I say 'Bister'.

And Leicester is pronounced "Run for your life and don't stop till you get to the other side. Or the M1!!"


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Double post...ignore me


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Double post...ignore me


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Because in a single week's holiday you could be Sunbathing on a beautiful beach, trecking through the Scottish Mountains in the


MoggyBaby said:


>


 MB!!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

There are so many beautiful beaches in the UK, the coastline is lovely.
When lil un has grown up, we plan to buy a motorhome and go off for a month at a time exploring this country!

I've been abroad yes, to a lot of Europe and been to the Carribean, so I know a bit of what's out there. But there is a lot on our doorstep, silly to not see it.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Zaros said:


> And I'm told that Bicester is pronounced 'Bista'
> 
> Yet Leicester isn't pronounced 'Lista'


They are pronounced 'Bister' and 'Lester'


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Muttly said:


> MB!!


Who said that??????

:Hilarious :Hilarious

.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Being a posh bint, I say 'Bister'.
> And Leicester is pronounced "Run for your life and don't stop till you get to the other side. Or the M1!!"


Oh I don't know. Leicester does have some great architecture.

I mean just look at the grandeur of its prison.

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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









You can spend an indefinite number of days within its walls and feel just like a king for equally as long


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Muttly said:


> They are pronounced 'Bister' and 'Lester'


But Cirencester?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> Who said that??????
> 
> :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> .


lol I'm watching you :Shifty


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> But Cirencester?


Siren-sester.

Seriously, the UK really does like to play with the tourists!!!! lol lol

Have a guess at this one - Towcester.....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Muttly said:


> lol I'm watching you :Shifty


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Siren-sester.
> 
> Seriously, the UK really does like to play with the tourists!!!! lol lol
> 
> Have a guess at this one - Towcester.....


Tosser


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Zaros said:


> But Cirencester?


Cirencester is said Sirensester.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Zaros said:


> Tosser


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

There are some crackers round these parts (and place names too ) 
Wimbotsham said Wimbersham 
Wymondham said Windham wtf? :Hungover


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Tosser


Close enough!!! lol lol

(Toaster in case any one is actually wondering!  )


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Muttly said:


> Cirencester is said Sirensester.


And Porthmadog or Port madoc I have been rudely informed is pronounced Por-Mador.

And furthermore Middlesborough is in the north riding of Yorkshire and not in the middle somewhere adjacent to the midlands.

It's all very misleading innit?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Zaros said:


> And Porthmadog or Port madoc I have been rudely informed is pronounced Por-Mador.
> 
> And furthermore Middlesborough is in the north riding of Yorkshire and not in the middle somewhere adjacent to the midlands.
> 
> It's all very misleading innit?


None of it makes any sense :Inpain
I got laughed at a few times when I moved to Norfolk, because they say most things nothing like they are spelt lol, so I started to keep quiet and listen to how they said them first 

I didn't know that about Porthmadog?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Close enough!!! lol lol
> 
> (Toaster in case any one is actually wondering!  )


Well my toaster is pronounced Russell Hobbs.

And just for the record, Keighley is pronounced Keith-lee.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Muttly said:


> None of it makes any sense :Inpain
> I got laughed at a few times when I moved to Norfolk, because they say most things nothing like they are spelt lol, so I started to keep quiet and listen to how they said them first
> 
> I didn't know that about Porthmadog?


If you should ever visit Hull (Ull) to the natives drop your H's no one there pronounces the letter unless they try to talk posh.

Only then will you hear them say to an annoying and irritating person 'your a H4rse ole'.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> And Porthmadog or Port madoc I have been rudely informed is pronounced Por-Mador.
> 
> And furthermore Middlesborough is in the north riding of Yorkshire and not in the middle somewhere adjacent to the midlands.
> 
> It's all very misleading innit?


Middlesborough is VERY easy to pronounce - Sh!thole!!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

And let's not forget some of the awesome street names we have to offer:


Backside Lane; Oxford

Barf View: Selby

Boggy Bottom: Herts

Crotch Crescent; Oxford

Hooker Road; Norwich

Scratchy Bottom; Dorset

Titty Ho; Northampton

Fanny Field; Scotland

Twatt; Orkney



To name but a handful.........


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

Pawscrossed said:


> Yes! Back on topic.
> 
> I am worried that I might be an eccentric! I am extremely lucky to live in a beautiful if crumbly gate lodge surrounded by the dead in a wonderful cemetery and the biodiversity of wildlife. I do not think there is anywhere else in the world I would rather live and I have travelled an awful lot in my life and lived in several countries.
> 
> I like the social diversity of the UK and our history. I find it incredible that my town has a castle that dates from 1140 and I can walk along medieval ditches into town or an old railway track if I chose. I take Wilf everywhere on our holidays and it's so exciting selecting where we'll go each year as there are so many places we can go. .


Now, this is my idea and fits all my characteristics, avoiding the criteria in my post above.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Uttoxeter is Uttchester

Rugeley isnt Roogley its Rudge ley

as for Mile Ton Keens and Warc-ester-shire ..............


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Colliebarmy said:


> Uttoxeter is Uttchester
> 
> Rugeley isnt Roogley its Rudge ley
> 
> as for Mile Ton Keens and Warc-ester-shire ..............


Really??? Didn't know that! I've always said Uttoxeter! and Roogley!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Middlesborough is VERY easy to pronouce - Sh!thole!!!!!


LMFAO!

Now for something a bit serious

Ever time someone uses the term Sh1thole I can't help but be reminded of Moses Sithole.
South Africa's serial rapist and murderer.

Weird innit.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Really??? Didn't know that! I've always said Uttoxeter! and Roogley!


Same here and I live in the vicinity of both. Even folks who live in Rugeley say Roogley - I work with enough of them to know!!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> Same here and I live in the vacinity of both. Even folks who live in Rugeley say Roogley - I work with enough of them to know!!


Ha I thought you lived in Scotland!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Ha I thought you lived in Scotland!


Not anymore.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> Not anymore.


Ah but you are Scottish? (I must have got it from somewhere lol)


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Ah but you are Scottish? (I must have got it from somewhere lol)


Oh yes!!! And very proud to be so.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh yes!!! And very proud to be so.


Good good


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

There's Haverhill near us which is either Havrill (Suffolk accent) or Haverhole depending on how much you like the place.

Happisburgh? Pronounced Heysborough. Much to the irritation of my husband who learned to spell phonetically at school and lost his first girlfriend aged 7 because he thought she was called Y Von. We're going to Happisburgh in a few weeks on holiday!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> And let's not forget some of the awesome street names we have to offer:
> 
> Backside Lane; Oxford
> 
> ...


I know that PF won't let me post it properly but Grope C*nt Lane was used often in the Middle Ages to name streets where prostitutes worked. It amuses me that people assume the 'c' word is a modern one. Grape Lane in York is one example. The Bow district of London had Puppekirtylane (poke skirt), Grope Countlane and Pissing Alley in the 13th century.

There is a really good book (and amazing source of words for rude Scrabble) called Indecent Exposure: Sexuality, Society and the Archaeological Record edited by L Bevan which records rude place names!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh yes!!! And very proud to be so.


Ah-HAH! I KNEW I'd come across your picture somewhere:


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> There's Haverhill near us which is either Havrill (Suffolk accent) or Haverhole depending on how much you like the place.
> 
> Happisburgh? Pronounced Heysborough. Much to the irritation of my husband who learned to spell phonetically at school and lost his first girlfriend aged 7 because he thought she was called Y Von. We're going to Happisburgh in a few weeks on holiday!


Yup another one I had to be corrected on 'Happisburgh'


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Yup another one I had to be corrected on 'Happisburgh'


Och that happens to me all the time.

Me: I drove through Tatenhill (pro: Tate-en-hill) this morning. Pretty place.
Neighbours: Where?
Me: Tate-en-hill
Neighbours: Huh???
Me: You know, near Barton..
Neighbours: Oh, you mean Tate-nill.......

Cue laughter!!! (from them not me!!) enguin


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> Och that happens to me all the time.
> 
> Me: I drove through Tatenhill (pro: Tate-en-hill) this morning. Pretty place.
> Neighbours: Where?
> ...


Aww lol, I've always pronounced that Tat-en-hill oops!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Zaros said:


> And I'm told that Bicester is pronounced 'Bista'
> 
> Yet Leicester isn't pronounced 'Lista'


Bicester is Bister. A rather arrogant American visitor was once trying to find somewhere, and called over a local yokel to his car (motor vehicle in those days). " Ho, my man, is Bi ses ter?" " No it ain't!".


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Why the problem with English language?
It's simple through and through.
For goodness sake people,
It can't be that hard to dough.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> Why the problem with English language?
> It's simple through and* through.*
> For goodness sake people,
> It can't be that hard to *dough*.


That don't rhyme?????


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Catharinem said:


> Why the problem with English language?
> It's simple through and through.
> For goodness sake people,
> It can't be that hard to dough.


The English language is bloody hard, no idea how I ever learnt it 
No seriously I give full credit to foreigners who come over here and learn it well. :Bookworm


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Catharinem said:


> Why the problem with English language?
> It's simple through and through.
> For goodness sake people,
> It can't be that hard to dough.





MoggyBaby said:


> That don't rhyme?????


Exactly! Whilst the word dough should rhyme with through, thus making a poem, it is actually pronounced "dow" like "slow". So a "poem" about the English language being easy becomes an example of why it's not!

British humour at it's best, poking fun at ourselves, whilst not everybody gets the joke!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Zaros said:


> If you should ever visit Hull (Ull) to the natives drop your H's no one there pronounces the letter unless they try to talk posh.
> 
> Only then will you hear them say to an annoying and irritating person 'your a H4rse ole'.


 Or as in My Fair Lady: In Erefordshire, Artfordshire and Ampshire, Urricanes arldly hever appen! We rediscovered this the other day, the girls think it's amazing. I nearly cracked up listening to the words of the songs, when Henry Higgins sings "I'm a reasonable man..."


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Really??? Didn't know that! I've always said Uttoxeter! and Roogley!


You have to be very VERY local.....lol


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Found it!
This must be read strictly tongue in cheek:

Lyrics:
*"Why Can't a Woman Be More Like a Man?"*
*music by Frederick Loewe; lyrics by Alan Jay Lerner*

PROFESSOR HIGGINS:
Why can't a woman be more like a man?
Men are so honest, so thoroughly square;
Eternally noble, historically fair.
Who, when you win, will always give your back a pat.
Why can't a woman be like that?
Why does every one do what the others do?
Can't a woman learn to use her head?
Why do they do everything their mothers do?
Why don't they grow up, well, like their father instead?

Why can't a woman take after a man?
Men are so pleasant, so easy to please.
Whenever you're with them, you're always at ease.

Would you be slighted if I didn't speak for hours?

COLONEL PICKERING:
Of course not.

PROFESSOR HIGGINS:
Would you be livid if I had a drink or two?

COLONEL PICKERING:
Nonsense.

PROFESSOR HIGGINS:
Would you be wounded if I never sent you flowers?

COLONEL PICKERING:
Never.

PROFESSOR HIGGINS:
Well, why can't a woman be like you?

One man in a million may shout a bit.
Now and then, there's one with slight defects.
One perhaps whose truthfulness you doubt a bit,
But by and large we are a marvelous sex!

Why can't a woman take after a man?
'Cause men are so friendly, good-natured and kind.
A better companion you never will find.

If I were hours late for dinner would you bellow?

COLONEL PICKERING:
Of course not.

PROFESSOR HIGGINS:
If I forgot your silly birthday, would you fuss?

COLONEL PICKERING:
Nonsense.

PROFESSOR HIGGINS:
Would you complain if I took out another fellow?

Pickering
Never.

PROFESSOR HIGGINS:
Why can't a woman be like us?

[dialog]

PROFESSOR HIGGINS:
Why can't a woman be more like a man?
Men are so decent, such regular chaps;
Ready to help you through any mishaps;
Ready to buck you up whenever you're glum.
Why can't a woman be a chum?

Why is thinking something women never do?
And why is logic never even tried?
Straightening up their hair is all they ever do.
Why don't they straighten up the mess that's inside?

Why can't a woman behave like a man?
If I was a woman who'd been to a ball,
Been hailed as a princess by one and by all;
Would I start weeping like a bathtub overflowing,
Or carry on as if my home were in a tree?
Would I run off and never tell me where I'm going?
Why can't a woman be like me?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Try Ruyton-XI-Towns


----------



## purplemonkeydishwasher (Jun 3, 2015)

Hahahah,

I love threads like this, sometimes forums can be a little glum, keep em coming roomies :-D


----------

